# A cheap van



## DregeDE (Oct 9, 2012)

I like my van, the woman likes it. but I don't NEED it.
Its natural home is bombing down an interstate highway seeking a far away destination, BLM, National forrest, truck stops and walmart parking lots, hippie coops and international borders.

For those of you that understand vehicular jargon it is a second generation B-Series Ram Van built by Chrysler in Canada in the spring of 1982, branded "mini 250" meaning its a 3/4-ton chassis (basically a heavy duty pickup truck with a van body)
It has a 5.2L (318cid) V8 with a 2 bbl carb, 3 speed column shift automatic transmission, I estimated mileage is 12 city 18-20 highway.
I personaly proformed a full bumper to bumper tune up @$100, New tires @$70 (Could use a brake job in the next 3000 miles however)
400 watt inverter, digital tune "knob" and cassette player 4 speakers, all electrical system is 100% (the fucking cruse control even works!)
the body is 99% perfect, there is a scuff on the passenger fender with a wrinkle in the bumper and some of the aluminum trim is missing.
The interrior is ready for customizing. Windows are covered with "Con-Tact Black Faux Leather Drawer/Shelf Liner"  so it looks like a shitty Limo tint job from outside, laptop screens at night don't show through, its like a cave with drapes in front.
Door panels, dash board and window bezels are present - aside from that its bare steel - ready for carpeting and furniture or just live in a metal can like I did.
There is a bayou stove with 5 gallon propane tank, and Mr. Heater that takes 1-lb propane cylinders included, I was going to get an adapter for the Mr. Heater to connect it to the 5lb tank and build it into a bathroom cabinet with a small sink basin and fresh/grey water holds and a pump sink.
I kept two of the old tires (on rims) as spares, they are bulky but you never know how happy you are HAVING than not having when you need such a thing, shit happens, 'specialy flats on big vans. 
All this starting at $750 Washington registered (smog/emissions exempt in Wa) probably won't pass ca smog as it belches a little grey smoke when you start it up.
I'll make pix available later.
Keep in mind shes in the San Francisco bay area witch is located in CALIFORNIA USA witch can be found on the third rock from our sun commonly referred to as EARTH.


----------



## Earth (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like one hell of a deal , but I've got enough vehicles.
Someone will grab it , that's a steal.........


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 9, 2012)

HOW MUCH.!!!


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Oct 9, 2012)

wait. see. that's how excited i was. see, if you were located much this side of the country... i'd be dowwnn, yo. i'm in MI, lookin to get a vehicle. but might keep that in mind for trekkin' in to Mehiko, if you still have it around in a couple months?


----------



## DregeDE (Oct 9, 2012)

Mang I aint in no hurry to sell it, as I said Me and the woman kinda like it but the 750 I want for it would get our 4 cylinder running and painted.
So it could be here when you come this way.


----------



## urchin (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm interested. I just need to save up enough money. Hell I'd probably travel out there just to drive it back here (to pick up my little bit of stuff). I'm assuming it's big enough for someone to live in for a long time.


----------



## DregeDE (Oct 29, 2012)

It was. I just sold it to someone on my street yesterday.


----------

